# Creating Batch file to automatically login Windows server 2003



## cybrvipr23 (May 23, 2006)

Hi, I have Windows server 2003 and am wondering if it is possible to restart a computer and login with a batch file to the server.

My batch file looks something like this

shutdown.exe -r
/username:Administrator /password:administrator

I tested it and it doesn't work. Is there something I'm missing or it's a lost cause. I know of Tweak UI and how it can auto login but then it'll log you in every time you restart the machine and that's a security risk for me. I also know of the registry hack so that you can auto login but still that isn't a better solution.

I want to schedule a restart with the batch file.

Thanks, if possible


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

No. You would have to set the computer to AutoLogin before you restarted it.


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

why do you need it to login?

you need a program to start at startup? You could turn the program into a service. I beleve its called serviceinstaller


----------

